# new hdd



## hirohitosan (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there.
I'm sorry if this question was asked before but I want to be sure.
I added a new HDD on my FreeBSD box. I used sysinstall. Now my HDD is mounted in /dev/ad8s1d -> /disk and I want to add it in /etc/fstab.

I don't understand well the parameters Dump and Pass in fstab. What value should I put for my new added HDD?

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 14, 2009)

Use 2 or higher for both, see fstab(5).


----------

